# Perch type for kit box???



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the best type of perches to use in a kitbox or loft? Also,is there a way to make a trap,plans or anything? Thanks


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Seems there are two main types of perces: V-type & T-type
With the V-type, lots of folks prefer to make a "modified" V-type that doesn't have such a pointed peak.

The t-type are a lil easier to make (just a simple piece of wood sticking straight out) whereas the V-type require 2 or 3 pieces of wood. 

For the trap, there are a few options: bob traps & drop traps

There are quite a few pictures of perches and traps on this site. It takes a lil grunt work to find pictures, but there are a few that ought not be too difficult for you to make. My advice would be to just make sure there is not a perch or shelf inside the loft that is too close to the trap (or even mesh wire). You don't want your birds to be able to "walk" out the loft. A bird that has to flap its wings to get up to the trap is going to have a real hard time exiting while flapping.


----------

